# Serious Error in Terminal



## pi399 (Aug 15, 2011)

I went to some website (I can't remember which now) to download the 'ch' shell. I don't know what compelled me, but I downloaded it anyway. When I ran the install script, it asked me if I wanted to move my /usr/bin folder to /usr/bin_2011_08_12_00_23_56. For some odd reason, I selected 'yes', and as a result, none of my commands worked. To correct this fatal error, I copied the contents of the /usr/bin_2011_08_12_00_23_56 folder back to /usr/bin. My commands worked fine. However, ever since then, every time I open Terminal, I am greeted with the error:

Last login: Sun Aug 14 20:10:48 on console
login(2009,0x7fff7eebe960) malloc: *** error for object 0x10102c610: pointer being freed was not allocated
*** set a breakpoint in malloc_error_break to debug

[Process completed]

And then I can't do anything more. I don't know much Unix at all, but now I can't do anything! I need some serious help with this!

P.S. I just upgraded to Lion, if that would cause anything.


----------



## artov (Aug 16, 2011)

Did you leave the ch as your default shell?


----------



## pi399 (Aug 16, 2011)

No, I've changed my default shell several times, and it hasn't done anything.


----------

